# H3 bulbs. lumens?



## Flashanator (Dec 7, 2007)

Bit of a newbie question here, but I was wanting to know.


Does anyone know the rough lumen output (ie: to nearest 100) of a halogen H3 55watt & 130watt bulb?



thx.


----------



## TorchBoy (Dec 7, 2007)

Well, I think they're in the range 20-24 lumens per watt, so, um, how does 1100 lumens and 3000 lumens sound? (Someone more knowledgeable will be along shortly, I'm sure.) You'd get fewer usable lumens out the front of a spotlight with one fitted, though.


----------



## MichaelW (Dec 8, 2007)

http://www.danielsternlighting.com/tech/bulbs/bulb_types/bulb_types.html
Too bad it doesn't list the 130watt H3, good thing I have an old version.
130w H3 3650.


----------



## TorchBoy (Dec 9, 2007)

MichaelW said:


> http://www.danielsternlighting.com/tech/bulbs/bulb_types/bulb_types.html


Don't know about those two figures. Higher wattage bulbs are normally _more_ efficient, all else being equal.


----------



## Flashanator (Dec 10, 2007)

thx 4 the replies


----------



## MichaelW (Dec 10, 2007)

http://www.sylvaniaautocatalog.com/sylvania/ProductBrowse_halog.asp?Batchid=44&FigNumber=121,123,124

I agree, higher wattage should have higher efficiencies.

35watt, 817lm
55watt, 1521 (though it is list at 1450 page 4 here http://www.hella.com/produktion/Hel.../Download/AutoIndustry/Light/LI_Headlamps.pdf )
100watt, 2413
130watt, should be over 3000, maybe 3600 is a bit high

http://www.rallylights.com/hella/H3.asp
Though these guys 'extrapolated' the other way, high output-low efficiency.


----------

